# FAQs for Beginners



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps this has already been explored. If so somebody correct me and steer me there. I read more than I post, but I think there is a real need for Frequently Asked Questions that would be a sticky in a separate forum heading. The answers would have to be unbiased on brands, and types of power, couplers, scale etc. That is the answers should be more the pros and cons of that topic. 

The point of this particular posting is not to answer these FAQs but rather identify the topics. 

FAQs: (In no particular priority)


1. What type of track should I use?
2. Should I use track power or battery power? (Oh boy)
3. My couplers don't match, what type couplers should I use? 

4. How do I ballast, or hold down my track?
5. What are the best switches?
6. Why are there different scales on the same gauge? 

7. How do I remove lettering on RTR rolling stock?
8. What glue should I use?
9. What wood should I use?

This is just a few thoughts on FAQs. Any possibility of this happening? What other topics routinely come up here? How do you keep answers "fair and balanced"?


Tom P


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a bad idea... I know I keep hearing all of those question over and over..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Big can of WORMS to open up der in the opening post especially questions #1-5 hah lol The Regal 
1. Brass or Stainless track 
2. Either whatever floats yer boat or your pocket book, or do both with QSI/G-wire oh no now i went and done it!! 
3.Bachmann, Aristo, Kadee, probably others but those in least to most expensive or LGB hook and loop too. 
4.I float it in ballast and pin down at each end of 5ft sections 332 brass with galvanized 6inch long nail. works for me 

5-9 I'll leave open for discussion I have LGB and Aristo Switches and I don't care for em can't afford what I should get yet!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you keep answers "fair and balanced"?

We don't even try


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Resources" menu has FAQ already on it. http://www.mylargescale.com/Resourc...fault.aspx 

Shad/Moderator - what we need is a "wiki" that anyone can edit and anyone can add a new page! Then we can cut-and-paste useful stuff from threads into posterity.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I've always been FAIR i'm just a little un-balanced!! Hee hee LOL The Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote..... A little un-balanced...end Quote...


No who would have thought??????????


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick does that elf ever dance the other direction or know any other dances?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

DANCING?????!!!!???? 

I thought that was a visual demonstration of that ol' "Mama Mama" joke.... 


"Mama, Mama, Why am I running around in circles?" 

"Shut up Junior, or I'll nail your other foot to the floor!"


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my..... 
Quick write these down.... 

1.(track) Wooden... toy trains 
2.(power) A Key and wind it up 
3.(couplers) String 
4.(secure trk) 16d nails 
5.(switches) Birch ... uh oh!!! 
6.(1 trk) Track is the most expensive and hardest thing to make on the planet... B'awk mann started it with On30 on HO track.... 
7.(letters) ifn yew cen't reed hoo kares? 
8.(glue?) Rivets and we're counting.... 
9.(wood) I prefer free. 


With 5+ scales on one track you're bound to have 50 answers to each Q.... Who determines the 'correct' answer? Who determines who determines? lol 

Fer instance I once stated that I had used ape glue to secure a board in my tender and a knowlegable fellow said; No! Use 2 sided tape, shortly there after somebody said not to use that.... and only use standoffs... soon the testimonies will follow..... this has worked for me... vs. ...... No! My way! 

Drink horse! D**n it, didn't lead you over her fer nuthin'! [add smiley of your choice here, if you want] 

I have burned out lights because another said ..... That was my mistake, I took the first answer that fit my wishes.... 

Who'se gonna weigh in and say; This Way? People show enough passsion already as they promote their ways.... too often the Refs could throw flags for piling on! 

Languages change and so do the meanings of words... fer instance... 40 years ago or so the term 'Rivet Counter' was used to descibe somebody that could look at the most beautiful and accurate model ever produced and find some tiny and inconsequential item to point out as a flaw... to which he would boldly state that IF he were to do it he 'would have' done that differently! AS if he had counted all the rivets and found one missing.. 

The person who made the model would have had the Honor of 'Finescaler' attached to his name.... 

Nowdays I'm not sure.... 

Good luck, my On3 was serious, my G is for fun with an accurate feel. I'll reduce the 10' rule to an arms' length.... my focal point! lol 
First comes the Artistic feel or atmosphere and later details can be added ... or not. Ma Nature has already removed some.... 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 21 Nov 2009 12:19 PM 
Quote..... A little un-balanced...end Quote...


No who would have thought??????????
















Have to hook Nick up with Tony his trains go the OTHER way up at the North Pole!! Hah LOL oh and yeah Nick has only ONE direction!! Hee Hee, maybe Nick if ya can figure out the wiring der you can get him to go the other way huh?????? Regal LMAO!!!!yikes INCOMING!!!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

6.(1 trk) Track is the most expensive and hardest thing to make on the planet.
John, 
Actually, I find track easy to make. It's those dang motorized loco chassis and wheels that take the time..









With 5+ scales on one track you're bound to have 50 answers to each Q
Right! That's why I suggested a "wiki", like our own 'wikipedia'. A 'wiki' is basically a set of web pages that you/we collaborate on. Anyone can make up a new answer or ask a question. It doesn't need any knowledge of web pages, html, or anything. See *http://www.techterms.com/definition/wiki*









Wikipedia lets anyone edit or create an entry, but they have a Moderator check/reject the post; as we do here. 

I set one up for a client - a trio of real estate agents who were computer-phobic - and even they managed to use it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Those "frequently asked questions" are frequently asked because they are the questions _everybody _asks! The thing is there is no one _right_ answer to any of those questions! _That's_ one of the main reasons why we have this forum!! There are opinions both for and against just about every answer that you will get! This is why we say to read up so that you can make an informed decision.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 21 Nov 2009 12:41 PM 
Nick does that elf ever dance the other direction or know any other dances? 

No Ron he's kinda a simple minded fella like one of our former club memebers, Just does one thing well, going round and round to the left







By the way your cab forward looks sweet, nice job on the weathering


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 21 Nov 2009 04:32 PM 
Wow! Those "frequently asked questions" are frequently asked because they are the questions _everybody _asks! The thing is there is no one _right_ answer to any of those questions! _That's_ one of the main reasons why we have this forum!! There are opinions both for and against just about every answer that you will get! This is why we say to read up so that you can make an informed decision.


I cant beleive im going to do this but i total agree with Mr Stockham in that in my opionion everytime the questions are asked you get someone new posting answers and theres something new all the time as far as answers.........







Always good info here on MLS no matter who its from.......


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 21 Nov 2009 03:07 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 21 Nov 2009 12:19 PM 
Quote..... A little un-balanced...end Quote...


No who would have thought??????????
















Have to hook Nick up with Tony his trains go the OTHER way up at the North Pole!! Hah LOL oh and yeah Nick has only ONE direction!! Hee Hee, maybe Nick if ya can figure out the wiring der you can get him to go the other way huh?????? Regal LMAO!!!!yikes INCOMING!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 21 Nov 2009 03:55 PM 
6.(1 trk) Track is the most expensive and hardest thing to make on the planet. 
John, 
Actually, I find track easy to make. It's those dang motorized loco chassis and wheels that take the time..









My whole list was tongue in cheek... That's why On30 took off there were tons of HO locos to be bashed up. Though on my critters I widened the ga to fit On3 track.... I was a purist....back then, now I'm an 1:24 oddball!









John


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Errgh Couplers, I would prefer bread ties over string, easier to untie/untwist!!!!! Maybe Velcro??? 
No velcro for coupleing, that is saved for keeping 1 foot track together without pesky screw insertions.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bread ties? What century? Now we have those plastic squares with a hole.. how ya gonna couple with that? 

Instead of concrete roadbed, why not use concrete ballast? Pour to top of rail spikes over rail foot... Nothing would dare move then.... Now you can velcro loads to your flatcars.... 

Gee I hope no beginners take this advice.....


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Great idea. How about, which brand of trains is best. Just kidding!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Gee, did this get off-topic for a while._ 
The thing is there is no one right answer to any of those questions! 
Steve, 

That's the beauty of a Wiki. If you feel you have something to add, you just click the 'edit' link and add your 5 cents. Even the global 'Wikipedia' is editable so that you can add a new topic or enhance a page. 

There's no reason why a "Frequently Asked Question" shouldn't end up with 20 answers added over the years. Would make entertaining and educational reading and might help the newbie's find somewhere to start.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Something like this maybe?

Garden Railway[/b]


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 24 Nov 2009 03:24 AM 
Something like this maybe?

Garden Railway[/b] 

It's a start in spite of some erroneous information. These are a few of the errors/omissions -

1. There is no mention of the Gauge 3 Society [www.gauge3.co.uk] although there IS mention of the increasingly popular G64 modelling scene. It should be remembered that Gauge 3 IS G64, and although Garden Railway Specialists [Mike Adams and crew] are to be thanked for making this scale slightly more affordable, they are standing on the shoulders of followers of this scale and over a hundred years of prior expertise and experience.

2. 1/32nd scale is most emphatically NOT to be regarded as any form of 'G scale' . It is the correct scale for models running on 45mm track that represent standard gauge - 4ft 8.5in - that's it.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
G1MRA 3641


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 21 Nov 2009 12:41 PM 
Nick does that elf ever dance the other direction or know any other dances? 
Not an 'elf'.

A leprechaun.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a start in spite of some erroneous information 
Tac, 
There is an 'edit' button on the page. The whole point of Wikipedia is that the/our combined wisdom makes it better and better.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

There's also this one: Large Scale Train Wiki


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Excuse me but elf was easier to spell.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 24 Nov 2009 09:28 AM 
Excuse me but elf was easier to spell. 

Ron,
Mr Foley is correct he is a leprechaun, but he does look like and elf. I just call it Pattie....







also when you get a free few minutes would you have any close up photos of your cab forward you could EMAIL me that thing is SWEEEEEET..........







Thank You.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 24 Nov 2009 07:45 AM 
It's a start in spite of some erroneous information 
Tac, 
There is an 'edit' button on the page. The whole point of Wikipedia is that the/our combined wisdom makes it better and better. 
After some of the responses I've had here over the last couple of years I wouldn't presume to inflict my knowledge, or lack of it, on any forum like wiki. In a similar vein I won't be doing it hereafter on this site, to the relief of many. 

tac is closing down the store.

tac
www.ovgrs.org

PS - GSM [G-Scale Mad] has been defunct since 1 November, bludgeoned into an enforced oblivion by malcontents who were offended by the site-owner's opinion of cheap Chinese rip-offs of LGB products.


----------



## MrMagoo (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok... I just setup my new railroad with all the tips you guys mentioned here and I even found a couple of new things for some of you to try. 

I removed the factory installed couplers from the cars & the loco and decided to use a strip of duct tape. After realizing that the tape wasn't working out so well I removed it and drilled a couple of holes here & there and then grabbed a pile of zip ties. 

As far as the track laying goes I had to go with the concrete idea. Instead of just laying the track on the concrete I put the track down and then poured an inch or so right over the top. The track is definatly not going anywhere. 

I know - you're all saying Im' not right... but don't worry it's ok. Now that I have completly covered that pesky track with all that concrete the train isn't running so well on it. So what I've done is gone back to the hobby shop, grabbed a few radio controlled monster trucks and am currently in process of putting all those monster tires & running gear under the train. I figure this way the thing will be able to get over those pesky piles of concrete that have covered my track. 

The bonus to this system is I'll never have to worry about cleaning the track - and I am also not limited to linear direction of going just forward or reverse... or waiting until the next turnout to go left or right. WIth monster wheels I can go wherever I want whenever I want. 

I read a long while back that model railraoding is fun no matter how you do it... as long as you are happy & havin fun.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Elfs or trolls? Hahahahaha 

And TAC says he won't ever inflict us with his knowledge here? Since he has not stopped posting, then by definition, his posts are devoid of knowledge? 

"After some of the responses I've had here over the last couple of years I wouldn't presume to inflict my knowledge, or lack of it, on any forum like wiki. In a similar vein I won't be doing it hereafter on this site,"


Man this thread is a gold mine! 

By the way, Merry Christmas to all! 

Greg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Elmassian, I'm into 'uhuh' mode right now, and for the foreseeable future. And no, I haven't stopped posting, but although my posts were hardly as informative as yours, every now and then they had a bit of humour in them that some found vaguely amusing. If you wish to continue to make disparaging remarks about me, I'd appreciate them being via the PM system, not on a public forum. You will, I'm certain, look long and hard before you see a similarly snide post about anybody emanating from me. 

In other words, if you have a bit of grief about me, say it in private. 

Thank you and Merry Christmas 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww TAC, please have a flexible sense of humor... you know I was poking fun... not "snide"... 

To help validate this, my "elfs or trolls" was intended to set the stage as tongue in cheek. 

I think you are too quick to take offense.... further validation: Have you known me to "mince words"? I would tell you something straight out... 

If you read the previous post by MrMagoo as I did, as a jest, then I was just trying to continue the fun... I don't think he REALLY poured concrete over the track, do you? 

I have no grief with you TAC, and the Merry Christmas applies to you too! 

Regards, 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Best Idea have heard so far just pile on the concrete. Right on







Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you cross link the axles of the trailing cars (like they do the luggage cart trains that move luggage to/from planes at the airport) then it can look like you are following a track.


----------

